# Raising Heifers for Beef



## pfettig77 (Oct 14, 2014)

Last spring we bought 10 cows/heifers and so far this spring we have had 6 heifers and 2 bulls (2 more calves on the way). We are at about maximum stocking capacity with 10 cow calf pairs (plus the previous year's calves) and we're not looking to grow our herd. Seems like most people like having heifers, but since all our calves will be raised for beef, we wanted bull calves. My questions are:

1) Will it be a challenge to try to keep the heifers away from the bull 'till butcher time? Is keeping 2 herds a pain?
2) If they were to get bred next summer, would that be a problem if we wanted to butcher them next fall (since they'll be pregnant at the time of butcher)?
3) Or, if they got bred and we let them calve the next spring, could we just butcher them as finished 30 month-olds just like you would a normal steer? 
4) How much smaller will they be than steers? (4 lowlines and 6 dexters).

I suppose I could breed them to the bull and sell them as bred heifers, but I'd like to get my beef business started (even if I get a little less for them).


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep heifers for beef separate from the breeding herd. (Keep any heifer separate until she's old enough/big enough to breed.) 

The processor will probably charge you more when he has a fetus of any size to dispose of along with the rest of the guts. 
Growing an unwanted calf is a waste of energy meaning your feed resources, it takes away from them putting on meat.
Butchering a 30 month cow who has proven herself fertile and able to mother a calf is another huge waste of resources. Cull cows who are infertile or not productive for some other reason, those are the ones to use for beef.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

If you are set on keeping the heifers call the vet and have him do a standing spay. They will then stop cycling and gain weight. 
Without knowing what the animals look like or their breeding there is another option. Bred heifers are still bringing a good price. North America is still recovering from the drought in the southern states. The cow herd is continuing to rebuild.


----------



## Redd89 (Jun 27, 2016)

So your cows are having calves with the old ones still on them? I may have misread, but assuming I didn't, they should've been weaned months ago. At around 205 days is when people usually wean and weigh their calves for their records. And it gives your cows plenty of rest time to regain body condition if needed. Personally, I would move all the calves to another pasture away from the breeding herd. But, if your cattle are pretty tamed down and gentle, you could just put up some electric fence to separate them. It would save from having to find more pasture or pay for a vet visit to spay the heifers(Assuming you will castrate the bull calves on your own). As for size difference, I really don't know. Steers do usually gain better, but quality genetics is what matters more than gender, in my opinion.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

You need to keep them away from the bull. I messed up and had one calve at 16 months and 4 days old. Mom and calf are doing fine but she is on good grass and 15lbs of feed per day.


----------



## fluttervale (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd sell them for breeding before I sold them for meat. I feel like it'd be more profitable, you wouldn't have the risk as you could sell them earlier.

I'd take a hard look at the cost/benefit of that one.


----------

